
Why Microsoft uses Fabrikam in its examples? - darkhorn
It is a Turkish word and it means &quot;my factory&quot;. Why they use a Turkish word?
======
fortytl
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20061013-05/?p=...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20061013-05/?p=29393)

